# What JB ROM have you had the most success with? (Verizon GNex)



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I have run just about all of the JB ROMs released so far (i.e. Jelly Belly, BAMF Paradigm, Paranoid Android, Codename Android, CM10 kangs, AOKP kangs, Bugless Beast) but I always run into an issue or a feature that I do not like. I have had run-of-the-mill issues such as SMS delivery/receipt problems, toggles, force closes, the dreaded battery issues, and other small issues that probably would piss only me off. I am a Trinity kernel enthusiast, and I always flash it right after the ROM (and GAPPS if necessary). I'm just wondering, what ROMs are people running that have given them the most success? Something that one would easily stick with as a daily driver, and not something to hold them over until the next "fix."


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Liquid is a solid one to try. Their beta 1 is the newest build and incredibly stable, in no way does it feel like a beta build. They also use Trinity's kernel and include their own GAPPs so there's no separate files required at install. As with any ROM it has some bugs still, but Team Liquid knows about them and most likely most if not all will he squashed by beta 2. Regardless this is probably the least buggy JB ROM I've ran so far.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Didnt see JBSourcery on there. Its the best one IMO opinion and the most customizable.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Liquid has given me zero issues.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

dracon6ai said:


> Liquid has given me zero issues.


How is the battery life on Liquid? Also, I failed to mention that I'm a stickler for AOKP, so I need something great until an official JB release.


----------



## ozzyrulez (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm having great luck with XenonHD. Great battery life with Franco's kernel. Only issue I have come across is torch force closes.


----------



## TheSocialLounge (Aug 1, 2012)

Liquid battery life on beta 1 is pretty good for a JB rom.. I'm getting about 12-14 hours with a little over 2.5 hours screen time. Granted I'm primarily on Wi-Fi throughout the day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

The solution to your problem is VanirAOSP...


----------



## m.alkhalel (Jan 31, 2012)

AXI0M PATIENT ZERO FTW !


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

AOKP and CM10 nothing else comes close to these and they are only in alpha

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

Bugless Beast.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

I am using the unofficial CM10 builds released by one of the Toro maintainers on G+. Between it and Fitsnugly's Jellybro, I'm having a great experience with a minimum of added things.

I also recommend taking a second to think about choosing a ROM based on the attitude, behavior, and professionalism of the developer. Developers who demonstration class in all situations, are gracious of their users and hosts sites, and who treat even dissenting viewpoints with respect should be the ones who earn your flashes. Basic professional ethos plus quality coding skills should equal a reliable long-term relationship that leaves both you and your phone happy.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The only appropriate response to this thread is YES. Meaning Murphy's law states you will have at least two people from every rom available saying that one is best making it pointless to ask.

The sure fire way is to flash them all running each fire at least a day until you find the one for you.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

MattWheelerGA said:


> I have had run-of-the-mill issues such as SMS delivery/receipt problems, toggles, force closes, the dreaded battery issues, and other small issues that probably would piss only me off. I am a Trinity kernel enthusiast, and I always flash it right after the ROM (and GAPPS if necessary).


Haven't you looked at the common denominator? I have never had any of these issues on any jb rom (and I've ran all of the ones you've mentioned) plus others. Maybe your problem is Trinity. No offense towards it's developer, but some phones don't like certain kernels and each phone is different. My phone used to hate faux's kernel when it was on ics, but it handles it on jb just fine. I couldn't run Trinity on ics neither.

Anyway, I'm using FNV and faux as of yesterday and so far I'm liking it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfd0124 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had great luck with Eclipse since its release. I have very few, or no problems on most roms. I am a big believer in following all dev directions to a T and I always wipe everything on every flash.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Liquid......But....................you have a NEXUS! try them all!!!! I have!!!!!!!


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

BAMF Pardigm


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

The AOKP nightlies.


----------



## Mikey22 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was on vaniraosp with no issues which is an incredibly fast ROM, but what tore me from it was liquid! Their beta release is pretty dang solid, its buttery as butter gets and still has plenty of the bells and whistles for your tweaking needs. Liquid ftw!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Any of the roms built from the VanirAOSP base, Commotio has given me the best battery life/smoothness


----------



## Chocu1a (Jan 24, 2012)

XenonHD. Love this rom.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

To be honest I haven't tried all of them but AOKP has been really solid as far as features, stability, fluidity, and battery life.


----------



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

FnV is giving me solid and smooth performance, while being very good on batt life. Granted, it's closer to AOSP than other ROMs (read: less features) but I'm looking for stability first, the features will cone later.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

All of them....


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Preview Build from the maintainer on G+


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Euroskank's CM10 kang JellyBro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> All of them....


True that


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

EOS3 has been rock solid stable, smooth and great battery life, also it has a few tweaks and theme chooser included. I love AOKP as well but its not ready yet.
I've tried Vanir, jellybelly, vicious, jellybro, and aokp non have been as smooth and stable as EOS, gonna try XENONHD right now and ill report back


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Liquid JB Beta 1. Back on Liquid as my daily driver.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

jolness said:


> EOS3 has been rock solid stable, smooth and great battery life, also it has a few tweaks and theme chooser included. I love AOKP as well but its not ready yet.
> I've tried Vanir, jellybelly, vicious, jellybro, and aokp non have been as smooth and stable as EOS, gonna try XENONHD right now and ill report back


I flashed XenonHD today. Loving it so far. Very smooth and stable, and I haven't run into a bug yet. We'll see how the battery life pans out


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Another vote for XenonHD.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Liquid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I fluctuate between FNV (of course), EOS3 and CM10 (fitsnugly & winner00). I've had a few random reboots on CM10 so I flash it less often, but EOS3 and FNV are rock solid on my phone.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol, see. Literally every rom available.


----------



## exjimenez (Jul 13, 2012)

I have tried most of the ROMs at different builds and so far liquid beta 1 has been my personal favorite. The battery life has been great for me and I like the customization options (theme chooser, lock screen shortcuts, etc.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdxnexus (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm on liquid beta with the newest franco

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdxnexus (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry about that pic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow. Liquid is pretty impressive. I may have to check it out. I don't like some of the color schemes that come packaged with it, but I know that can easily be resolved


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Aokp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

JellyBro has been my favorite so far but I definitely have a reboot or 2 a day....


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

The trick is to try them all with all the kernels available and find your favorite one. I landed on Codename Android with Franco Kernel Nightly r230. Better battery life then all other roms for me and smooth as butter. It has every customization out there and just works.

But all in all I know it takes time but try them all with all kernels to make the best choice.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

MattWheelerGA said:


> Wow. Liquid is pretty impressive. I may have to check it out. I don't like some of the color schemes that come packaged with it, but I know that can easily be resolved


I think that's just a theme he's running.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I think that's just a theme he's running.


Oh, yeah. I knew that. I was referring to screenshots of Liquid from the ROM's thread. I'm not a fan of the ICS blue messaging app icon and such. But like I said, that's an easy fix


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

rkuhldude77 said:


> The trick is to try them all with all the kernels available and find your favorite one. I landed on Codename Android with Franco Kernel Nightly r230. Better battery life then all other roms for me and smooth as butter. It has every customization out there and just works.
> 
> But all in all I know it takes time but try them all with all kernels to make the best choice.


Or just use Trinity and be done with it.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Gotta say, people need to give sourcery a run. Its JB Beta 2 is badass.


----------



## ks3rv3rg (Aug 13, 2011)

my favorites:

Liquid
CNA
Paranoid
Fits kang
Xenon

All with Trinity kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ejlax (Aug 26, 2011)

Love Liquid & MoDaCo. liquid for me was the best for features and battery. MoDaCo is the fastest smoothest best battery i have used.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Vicious CM10 Kang runs perfectly! I use lean kernal with it


----------



## luckylui (Jul 26, 2011)

Axiom PZ
CNA

8)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Or just use Trinity and be done with it.


This.^

And AOKP Nightlies ftw.


----------



## tu3218 (Sep 28, 2011)

The new 3.1 CNA is veryyyy fast. Plus combines many nice features.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## autoconcept (Apr 7, 2012)

Sourcery


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

autoconcept said:


> Sourcery


Does it still have that awful theme? The functionality seemed cool on ICS but I couldn't stand all the effects and extra theming.


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

After tallying up the results, it really seems like Liquid has a very solid following. I was running CNA, with the most recent Franco kernel, and have been quite pleased with the ROM as a whole and stand by it as one of the most solid JB ROMs available. However, I have decided to give Liquid a chance (the crackflasher in me cannot help it). So my question now it, what kernel are most people using with Liquid?


----------



## h3ckman (Dec 9, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Or just use Trinity and be done with it.


A lot of people really like Trinity kernel... I'm running faux myself, but I'm curious as to what makes people so die hard Trinity fans. Also, for trinity users, do you use the trinity app from the market or do you use something like Trickster Mod? I don't really want to shell out money for an app if I'm gonna end up switching kernels anyway.

I'm running AOKP's official nightlys myself and loving it. Haven't had a single problem with it. I've also tried CM10 nightlies and Bugless Beast (<--really like that one too) and would recommend them as well. Its hard to go wrong with anything on a Gnex....


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I have had no issues with the preview build from G+


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

h3ckman said:


> A lot of people really like Trinity kernel... I'm running faux myself, but I'm curious as to what makes people so die hard Trinity fans. Also, for trinity users, do you use the trinity app from the market or do you use something like Trickster Mod? I don't really want to shell out money for an app if I'm gonna end up switching kernels anyway.
> 
> I'm running AOKP's official nightlys myself and loving it. Haven't had a single problem with it. I've also tried CM10 nightlies and Bugless Beast (<--really like that one too) and would recommend them as well. Its hard to go wrong with anything on a Gnex....


Its fluidity is top notch. I have the Trinitykernel app just because it allows for updates as soon as new versions are released, plus gives access to all the tweaking options. Plus once you get used to the color settings, every other kernel looks bland.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I love Bugless Beast

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## crimsonshadow774 (Oct 16, 2011)

MattWheelerGA said:


> How is the battery life on Liquid? Also, I failed to mention that I'm a stickler for AOKP, so I need something great until an official JB release.


Beta 1 + Franco Kernel has yielded great battery life for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I still use my own compiled build from the google sources. Haven't found the motivation to flash anything else yet.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

self compiled cm10 seems to work great for me. before that I used a self compiled aosp.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

cm ten pls..

Jk I'm using Liquid right now, it's pretty solid


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Liquid & bugless beast has been treating me & my gf pretty good


----------

